# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Index / Lock sous ASIQ

## bikochuu

Bonjour,
Nous chargeons une base ASIQ 12 d'environ 50 tables en utilisant le loader IQ via Informatica 8.6.

Voici les tapes que nous effectuons :
- Suppression des contraintes d'intgrit (connexion ODBC)
- Suppression de donnes des tables  (connexion ODBC)
- Chargement des nouvelles donnes (loader)
- Recration des contraintes d'intgrit (connexion ODBC)


Quand la base est initialement vide ou dloke, il n'y a aucun pb de chargement. Cependant des locks sont gnrs.
Ils n'apparaissent jamais au mme moment du chargement.

Pour l'instant nous n'avons aucun droit pour excuter les procdures stockes du type sp_iqcheckdb ou sp_iqdbstatistics ni mme de supprimer les locks. Du coup c'est un peu galre...

1 - Est-ce la gnration des index qui peut tre  l'origine de ces locks ?
et dans ce cas comment peut-on faire pour empcher qu'ils se crent  un moment inopportun ?
2 - On n'arrive pas  excuter l'option set STATISTICS 0 qui devrait pouvoir empcher la gnration des stats ? Et dans ce ca, il faudrait provoquer leur gnration et nous n'avons pas trouver la procdure permettant de les gnrer...
3 - Si on lance une proc. stock. et qu'il y a un plantage, apparemment, cela cre des locks. Est-ce qu'il existe une option qui permet de ne pas locker lorsque ca plante ?
4 - Sinon, qqn s'y connat suffisamment pour nous expliquer comment sont grs les lock sous ASIQ ?

Merci  ::lol::

----------

